# New Affordable Fishing Kayak!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

The official name is the Old Town Topwater 120 PDL. In this video, I do a full on unboxing and walk through of all the features and gadgets that this new fishing kayak has on it. This kayak looks like it is going to do amazing on the water in all kinds of conditions. Compared to the Hobies, these are much cheaper and alot less costly. 

Video here:


----------

